# Popular content



## Joe Blow (1 February 2018)

Good evening everyone.

As many of you are probably aware, there was previously a tab between "Forums" and "Members" named "Hot" that generated a list of the most liked threads and posts. I added this functionality at the request of an ASF member around a year ago, but was never really satisfied with the result.

I have now removed this tab and replaced it with a "Popular Content" option which you can find in the "Forums" menu. Just click on "Forums" and then the "Popular Content" link in the list of options below.




This new functionality is much more flexible and you can view the most popular posts and threads over different periods of time. At the moment it is set to "Last Three Weeks", "Last Three Months" and "Last Year", although these settings can be altered by me at any time.

I hope this new functionality will be more useful to you than what was previously available. Please feel free to explore it at your leisure.


----------



## Modest (1 February 2018)

I like it!

Any chance you can make it so that it excludes forums I have chosen to ignore? e.g. Off-topic sections.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2018)

Modest said:


> I like it!
> 
> Any chance you can make it so that it excludes forums I have chosen to ignore? e.g. Off-topic sections.



I'm not sure. If it is possible it will require custom coding. I will make some enquiries and see if it can be done and what it might cost to code and implement.


----------



## Modest (1 February 2018)

I thought there was some toggle switch in the background - on second thoughts it’s encouraged me to flick through a few threads I otherwise wouldn’t have due to my filter = more time on ASF


----------



## galumay (2 February 2018)

Hey Joe, I am sure there are many that will like this feature, but I would never use it as I have no interest in what is popular! I do use the "recent posts" as I have that configured for the forums that interest me, wondering if its possible for users to configure what they see in that menu bar, or change the order? Its a small thing, but it is more convenient for me to have "recent posts" on the left side of the menu bar so I can click on it almost without looking.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 February 2018)

galumay said:


> I do use the "recent posts" as I have that configured for the forums that interest me, wondering if its possible for users to configure what they see in that menu bar, or change the order? Its a small thing, but it is more convenient for me to have "recent posts" on the left side of the menu bar so I can click on it almost without looking.



I'll take a look at that over the weekend. It seems like it is probably a relatively simple modification to make, so hopefully I can re-order the "Forums" menu bar without too much difficulty. Will let you know the outcome.


----------



## galumay (2 February 2018)

Thanks Joe, dont go to too much trouble! Its not a deal breaker by any means!!


----------



## Joe Blow (18 February 2018)

galumay said:


> Hey Joe, I am sure there are many that will like this feature, but I would never use it as I have no interest in what is popular! I do use the "recent posts" as I have that configured for the forums that interest me, wondering if its possible for users to configure what they see in that menu bar, or change the order? Its a small thing, but it is more convenient for me to have "recent posts" on the left side of the menu bar so I can click on it almost without looking.



Hi Galumay, unfortunately users are unable to individually configure the order of these options but I have now manually re-ordered them so that the more popular options are to the left and the less popular options are to the right. Of course, some may disagree with the new ordering, so I am happy for other ASF members to post feedback and suggestions in this thread if they disagree with the changes.


----------



## galumay (18 February 2018)

Thanks Joe, just noticed the change, it works for me, but of course as you say others may have a different view!


----------

